# 2012 Challenge 25/52



## gstanfield (Jun 15, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the guidelines in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 

Theme for week twenty five:

Father(s)

I'm putting this one up a day early in case anyone has a special day planed with Dad and would like to plan ahead and bring their camera. Have a wonderful week everyone and as usual, the interpretation of the theme is entirely up to you!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 16, 2012)

Well my FATHER has been gone for a while so I don't have a new shot of him but I got this one of a guy this morning that could be a potential FATHER


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 17, 2012)

Great shot Mike, and a nice idea on the theme!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 23, 2012)

My dad has been gone for ten years now and I miss him dearly.  Many of you know that I collect knives as a hobby, so I will share the two most prized ones in my collection - my dad's hunting knife and his pocket knife with years of wear and use.  Hope everyone had a great Father's Day!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 23, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> My dad has been gone for ten years now and I miss him dearly. Many of you know that I collect knives as a hobby, so I will share the two most prized ones in my collection - my dad's hunting knife and his pocket knife with years of wear and use. Hope everyone had a great Father's Day!


 

Dennis I know what ya mean I got a couple of rifles from my dad that mean the world to me   GREAT shot


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2012)

My Dad has been gone for 23 years. I had planned to go to the cemetery where he is buried & taking a photo for this weeks challenge but I didn't get a chance to go. My brother has all of my Dad's guns & refuses to let me have just 1. (long story) 

My stepdad also passed away & has been gone for 6 years now.  He's buried in the same cemetery as my dad. I had planned on trying to incorporate both of their headstones into 1 photo but this week I was just too busy (I know....pitiful excuse)


----------



## firelvr (Jul 28, 2012)

*Father Daughter*

This was at a parade. My oldest was in the parade. This is my second daughter with her Dad. I edited it to look like an old time picture because one day it will be an old picture and just a memory. <3


----------

